# Larry Brown bashes Cuban



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...l/mavs/stories/020904dnspocuban.97b3aae5.html


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I understand that point of view on Cubans side and Browns side. But I agree with Cuban more, unless he started his own org or own business he shouldn't be talking.

Cuban....what a genius.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> "Larry is a great coach, and that is exactly what he should stick to," Cuban said. "When he is responsible for a hundred million dollars or more in contracts, then I will respect his opinion on the subject.


Thats what I'm talking about...STFU Larry Brown maybe you'd win if you we're busy running your mouth instead of coaching. :laugh:


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Cubanis The F'ing Man....Larry Brown is a Terrific coach an should do as cuba said an stick to it....I guess its Safe to Say L.B wont be Coachin for The Mavs anytime soon


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Everyone always wants to hate on the Cube. The guy lives the dream of every man. Larry should keep his mouth shut when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm of the opinion that Cuban should keep his mouth shut on matters of "patriotism" until HE starts devoting his summers to USA basketball.

I can't believe there are people out there that actually support NBA owners in trying to prevent guys who want to represent their country in the Olympics from playing. This isn't the 1980's, we can't get away with sending our college players anymore if we expect to win.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I'm of the opinion that Cuban should keep his mouth shut on matters of "patriotism" until HE starts devoting his summers to USA basketball.
> 
> I can't believe there are people out there that actually support NBA owners in trying to prevent guys who want to represent their country in the Olympics from playing. This isn't the 1980's, we can't get away with sending our college players anymore if we expect to win.


What if one of these 100 million dollar players gets seriously injured? Then what happens to the team and owner?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Mark Cuban is the coolest guy in the world. He always tells it like it is and everyone bashes him for it. Actually, not everyone. Usually just people with no class, like Larry Brown and Dan Patrick.



> This is a topic that's easy for Larry to comment on. He has never had to write the check for an NBA payroll in his life. Has he ever run a business in his life?
> 
> He isn't responsible to fans, and he gets paid regardless of what happens. If things don't work out, a player gets injured or he doesn't like the way things are going, he can do what he has done everywhere else, just leave.


Priceless. :clap:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> What if one of these 100 million dollar players gets seriously injured? Then what happens to the team and owner?


Take that up with the CBA and guaranteed contracts. You shouldn't let that hurt the olympic team.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Take that up with the CBA and guaranteed contracts. You shouldn't let that hurt the olympic team.


The olymics shouldn't hurt the NBA either.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Without the Olympics there is a very strong chance guys like Dirk Nowitski aren't even in the NBA.

If guys don't want to represent their country that's their decision, but nobody should be able to tell them they can't if they are willing and able.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I actually think we should just send the college players. Who cares if we lose. The Olympics is not bigger than big business. If it was me and I was being paid 100 million dollars, I doubt I would play in the Olympics during my summer. For what, so Americans can go claiming they are better than other people in basketball? Yeah that is a good reason for me to do it.  

Let Cuban protect his financial interests.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Well some people actually still care about the Olympics and have a sense of national pride.

And seriously, how many games are guys playing in the Olympics, about a half dozen? And that's only if you go deep into the tournament. There is no more a chance of getting hurt over the summer than there is an the average week of an NBA season.

And I really fail to see how spending the summer with possibly the best basketball teacher in the world can hurt you as a player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Always with the "national pride" angle right? What exactly determines if you have national pride, because you decide to play basketball with USA on your chest? Is that it? 

Who are you to decide what is national pride? Just because guys don't want to play in it doesn't mean that they don't have national pride. It just means that no one will cover the potential economic loss if they get hurt and then they would still get paid because their contracts are guaranteed.

I personally don't see playing sports with USA on the chest as showing national pride, I reserve that kind of treatment for our troops, because not everyone would be willing to give their lives for their country.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Always with the "national pride" angle right? What exactly determines if you have national pride, because you decide to play basketball with USA on your chest? Is that it?


I'll tell you what shows a complete LACK of national pride, comments like this:



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Who cares if we lose. The Olympics is not bigger than big business. If it was me and I was being paid 100 million dollars, I doubt I would play in the Olympics during my summer. For what, so Americans can go claiming they are better than other people in basketball? Yeah that is a good reason for me to do it.





> Just because guys don't want to play in it doesn't mean that they don't have national pride. It just means that no one will cover the potential economic loss if they get hurt and then they would still get paid because their contracts are guaranteed.


So guys don't want to play in the olympics because nobody will cover the potential loss to the owners even though they will still get paid? That doesn't make ANY sense at all. "Okay Mark, I really want to play in the olympics but I'll stay home because I don't you to have to worry." I'm sure that's a lot of guys thought process.



> I personally don't see playing sports with USA on the chest as showing national pride, I reserve that kind of treatment for our troops, because not everyone would be willing to give their lives for their country.


I don't see how our troops have any place in this argument.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Your argument is very weak HK, why don't we just get rid of the olympics period then.

Or get rid of the NBA, who cares about regionally pride... wearing a NY Knicks cap would be stupid according to you right?


----------

